# Windows 7 standby memory



## DME43 (Aug 23, 2007)

Something really big is bugging and annoying me a lot. The following image below shows a screenshot of the memory usage after flight simulator 2004 crashes due to not enough memory left (even though I have 6GB DDR3 memory)










On idle with normal programs running like firefox (only 5 tabs), msn and windows live mail about 2941MB is allocated as standby memory. I just dont get the point of standby! cant it just be used or not? why does there have to be standby considering there is 32mb cache at the PC's disposal plus another 9GB for page/file swap? i'm sure something isnt right at ll :4-dontkno


----------



## DME43 (Aug 23, 2007)

bump, been a few weeks


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

try bringing the pagefile down to 7gig.


----------



## DME43 (Aug 23, 2007)

speedster123 said:


> try bringing the pagefile down to 7gig.


I have it set to 9GB atm with 6GB physical. I'll try it out but wouldnt having more be better?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

How did it go?


----------



## DME43 (Aug 23, 2007)

speedster123 said:


> How did it go?


I'll get back once I decided/find time to do a flight


----------



## jfaguiler (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorry but, Wath is the reason for doing that??? Why this resolve the problem of sequestered ram in windows 7???





speedster123 said:


> try bringing the pagefile down to 7gig.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

jfaquiler:

If you have a problem or question you should create a new thread. Posting in an old thread like this only causes confusion for everyone.

All I will say about Standby memory is that a high value is a good thing.

Thread closed.


----------

